# L/R DNA-150 and.....



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

So I have had my SLA's for quite some time. I have always wanted to upgrade the L/R but could never decide. I have always been constantly building new subs all the time that mains have always got forgotten.

So without further a due I have quite a few parts I have collected so I am thinking I will build something from that. I wanted to stick with a design that was not too wide and depth under 17". So after looking at what I have available I have simulated quite a few different ideas.

I have:
JBL 1" exit 6" square WG's x2
JBL 1" exit 8" square WG's x2
Eminence Alpha 8a x2
PHL 3451 x 1
18 Sound 15NLW9300 x2

So after simulating what the 8a's could do in sealed and ported I am very dissappointed. I started looking at other options and found the Celestion TF0818. They are 8's similar to the 8a's but for some reason simulate much better than the 8a's.:huh: 

The 8a can take about 20watts and they hit Xmax for either design. I added a 50hz 1st order Hpass on the sealed to use more power.



Then I simulated the 0818's and Hpassed them also with a 1st order 50hz. I also then changed the volume for the sealed 8a's to match the smaller space needed by the 0818.(.6cuft) that allowed me to use 60watts but that was all. Each simulation has a pair of 8's in each enclosure with enough wattage to hit Xmax.



Now the 0818's are ported at 60hz. I myself would like to have a flatter response then the typical looking sealed roll-off. I ported at 95hz and they are much flatter and can take a bit more power. I am trying to maximize spl so I dont want to upgrade or break anything while I have these.

I could also keep the 0818's sealed and add a side firing 15" woofer ported around 40hz and use that up to maybe 200hz. But these are just ideas. I would have to build a passive crossover for this setup also. No way am I going to use 4 or more channels of amplifiers to get what I want. TOO expensive.

Anyways after searching for a cheap 1" CD I also remembered the Denovo DNA-150. It can be crossed at 1500hz and will take about 30watts all for 20 dollars before shipping. Perfect for my project. So that is already a decided component.

I just have to decide on these 8's sealed or ported and whether or not I utilize the spare 15's I have. Either way I am shocked what the 0818's do compared to the 8a's.

Either way this will be another slow project so dont expect it to be finished in a week. Anyone see any problems with my simulations feel free to say something. Also if you have any other ideas for what I should do please suggest them.

Thanks for reading my long winded explanation of what this project is going to be about.

So far this will be a 8" WG using the DNA150 with dual or single 0818's and the rest is completely undecided.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Only taking 10-20W limited by xmax is really common for ordinary HT speakers! A full range woofer that is making ~110dB in WiniSD will get really loud in-room. Why are you so worried about loads of SPL? Extension only to 200Hz isn't particularly desirable either.

What about something in between the blue and yellow in your plots?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I always aim for overkill/headroom. I used to have a 3 way setup and liked it very much. BUT that was too expensive(I only had one channel) to finish building the other channel. Also to big. So now I am trying to shoot for either a 3way or 2 way with a 2way subwoofer system. I have had speakers capable of 105db-125db. Having the latter helped me from destroying the speakers. I am pretty hard on my speakers. I tend to play at very high volumes. Like playing loudly so I can hear through out the house while cleaning. 

So while 110db sounds good I am definitely hoping for more volume so I can have plenty of headroom not to stress anything. I find the limitations for most subs and speakers and want this to last me some while. I know myself and trying to keep from raising the volume wont stop me.

And as you can see I am really liking the 0818 ported at 70hz. It is making 109db at 60hz and rises up from there. No need for the 15" in the system although having a extra woofer for 60-300hz would be nice but not needed. While it looks like major overkill using the 15 I wonder how it would sound. I notice that when listening to certain movies and tracks I am missing a lot of midbass and there fore dont have the impact I should have.

Will leave the 15's out for now but may go with a 2 way subwoofer system later.


----------

